# 1970 GTO Hood Tach Installation Help



## 69classic (May 27, 2009)

Hello
Need to know the measurements from the side of the hood to the center of tachometer hole and from the rear of the hood to the center of the hole.
Thanks for the help


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Bump. Moved it to the proper section........


----------



## mainegoat68 (May 5, 2011)

I'm having a similar issue with my 68, and we all know they share the same hood. I bought a hood tach hood over 20 years ago, too rough to use, but I bought it for $20 because it had the hole in it. The side measurement is 10" from the outer edge. On the instructions from my repo hood tach, they also state 10". My issue is the setback measurement. My old hood is 12.5", but the instructions say 16". I believe the hood was an original hood tach type, and the brace was also cut out under the tach hole. It looks like an OEM hole. My question is, what is the setback measurement? There must be some OEM hood tach guys out there. Any ideas? Thanks...


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

:cool I realize the '70 hoods are slightly different, but maybe this install How-To will help? Inline Tube 1970 Cutlass W-31 Oldsmobile


----------



## mainegoat68 (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the link, it told me what I needed to know. My old hood is OEM, and the setback is 12.5"


----------

